# Genesis Tsunami equipped Athearn 4-8-4 headlight dim



## kf3cw (Aug 26, 2016)

I have a Genesis Tsunami equipped G97270 Northern 4-8-4. I was playing around with NCE Power Cab and apparently did something to cause the headlight to act "strangely". When I first put it on the tracks, I'm sure the HL were VERY BRIGHT. Now, At stop, when HL is pushed (F0), the Generator comes on and the HL light lights brightly for a few seconds and then goes out. Then when advancing the throttle, the HL comes on VERY DIM. I don't see any CV values that affect the brightness of the HL. A friend hooked up the loco with his NCE programming card, but saw no settings that would appear to affect this setting. WE DID RESET with CV8=8. Still same result!! Yet, it initially worked before I did something with the Power Cab, not knowing what I was doing. Would have thought a reset would cure it. Thanks for any help or thoughts on what is happening.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Almost sound like it is a DC mode where the light is a function of SC power. Not sure how that could happen as I think there is only a CV for inhibiting DC, not one for inhibiting DCC. A reset should have fixed it. Are you sure the reset actually happened?


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

It sounds like you accidentally mapped something. It is odd that a reset won't fix it. Hopefully Cycleops will answer, he is pretty good with both the NCE and the Tsunami. In the meantime, here is some reading material, all 77 pages.
http://www.soundtraxx.com/manuals/tsunamisteam_users_guide.pdf


----------



## kf3cw (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for reply. I Think it reset as all the other functions operate normally. I think my friend actually changed a value so that the locomotive would only operate on DCC not DC. The backup light on the tender works properly but is not ultra bright.


----------



## kf3cw (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks Bwells for the reading material. I am very new to the HO trains and DCC, so all the help I can get is useful


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If you actually did a reset, the you would need to change the engine number from the default 3 to some other number (usually the on one on the locomotive).


----------



## kf3cw (Aug 26, 2016)

Changed it back from 3 to headboard# of 825 after reset. When I called Soundtraxx guy yesterday, he said loco should flash HL 16 times after reapplying power. I never got that. I think during reset, I may have gotten some flashes, but wasn't aware of them.


----------



## kf3cw (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't know what to try. I explained my problem in my first post, but forgot to state that I don't see ANY HEADLIGHT FLASHES when I reset the loco (CV8=8). However the address is changed back to 3 from 825 which is what I originally changed it to. I can change Whistle sounds, etc. The only issue I have is that the HL aren't acting properly. Here is what is happening: When I activate either HEADLIGHT or F(0) on my NCE Power Cab, the dynamo starts and the HL SHINES BRIGHTLY when stopped. After awhile, it goes out. Then, when I advance the throttle forward the HL is MUCH DIMMER than normal. It can be further dimmed with the F7 (dimmer). When I originally put it on the main track, the HL stayed VERY BRIGHT while moving in a forward position. I have tried everything and am out of ideas. Any further suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------

